# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS Annual Holiday Sale and Holiday Giveaway - Now Live !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Avoid the long lines, early mornings, and crowded roads by doing all of your holiday shopping online with ECS Tuning! 

Beginning Nov 24th, 2010, ECS is offering amazing holiday discounts on top brands such as Forge, JOM, Air Lift, FK, and Billy Boat Performance. You are sure to find everything that you need to fulfill that auto enthusiast's wish list. And with savings up to 25% on ECS made products, you will receive substantial discounts without having to fight through the stores. 

Make it easy to spread holiday cheer and shop anytime you want! We want to offer our customers great bargains in appreciation for another year of support! Just another way ECS Tuning is making the holiday season brighter! *



*Our 6th Annual Holiday Season Giveaway! ECS Tuning is beginning our Holiday Giveaway by bringing the holidays here early. Tis' the season for giving, so ECS Tuning is happy to present the favorite people on our gift giving list, our customers, with some great holiday presents.*

*Here are some FAQ for you:*

*Q: How do I enter?*
A: It's simple! If you have every ordered from us, you're already entered! Your account on ecstuning.com is your entry into the contest! Haven't ordered from us today? Well, as there is no purchase required, visit this link to enter:

*Click HERE to enter the Holiday Giveaway*

*Q: How do I know if I won?*
A: Winners will be notified on each of the next 6 Mondays via the email account they registered with.
Remember: if you use a 'bad' email address, you'll never know you won!
Check your account to make sure you have a valid email address with us.

*Q: What are you giving away?*
A: Every week, we will be giving away a different prize:
Week 1: 6 Flip HD Cameras
Week 2: 5 Garmin GPS units
Week 3: 4 Canon Digital Cameras
Week 4: 3 Samsung Netbooks
Week 5: 2 iPads with Otterbox Defender Cases
Week 6: 1 50" Plasma, Xbox 360, and Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit

Additionally, we will be giving away $25 in ECS Reward$ to twenty (20) lucky winners!

*Q: I want it all!*
A: Not really a question, but you may only win once.

*Q: What's the catch?*
A: No catch! We have such great customers, we want to take this opportunity to say thank you to all of you, and to keep us in mind during your holiday shopping!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

A list of all items on sale for the New Beetle can be found at the links below:

*New Beetle 1.8T*

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...forum&utm_content=NB&utm_campaign=2010holiday

*New Beetle 2.0L*

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...forum&utm_content=NB&utm_campaign=2010holiday

*New Beetle 2.5L*

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...forum&utm_content=NB&utm_campaign=2010holiday

*New Beetle TDI*

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...forum&utm_content=NB&utm_campaign=2010holiday


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

All FK, JOM, H&R and KW Coilover Kits are currently on sale!

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...&utm_content=postreply&utm_campaign=postreply


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

All ECS and H&R Wheel Spacers are currently on sale!

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...&utm_content=postreply&utm_campaign=postreply


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again for the orders everyone! Don't forget to register for a chance to win in the giveaway!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again for the orders and entries everyone!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Check out the Form-A-Funnel, drain and fill those really hard to reach areas!

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/ES2...&utm_content=postreply&utm_campaign=postreply


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM Turbonium Graphic Kits - $4.74* _(normally $18.73)_

Includes a graphic for both sides of the vehicle.

Go back to the inception of your new Beetle with the addition of the Turbonium logo to the side of your vehicle. Let everyone know that your Beetle turbo is made of “Pure Turbonium.”

A great “racing” accent to the side of your Beetle. With two types of colors of these decals available currently, you can find one that will accent your paint or stand out. A great tribute to the debut of the New Beetle.

This black vinyl graphic kit for your vehicle runs along the bottom of your doors to give them a unique racing stripe style. Easy to apply with the squeegee supplied, your Beetle will proudly wear the “Trb” element symbol for years to come. 

Also available in white.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Not wanting to rain on your parade, Ref offers, but what is happening Ref the ECS reward points, which you have been advertising for some time now. Having placed at least seven plus orders over the last year totalling $ 4,000 plus I am a little bit dissapointed that these reward points havn't even started YET. Any positive info would be greatly welcome. 

Regards Lenny


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Not wanting to rain on your parade, Ref offers, but what is happening Ref the ECS reward points, which you have been advertising for some time now. Having placed at least seven plus orders over the last year totalling $ 4,000 plus I am a little bit dissapointed that these reward points havn't even started YET. Any positive info would be greatly welcome.
> 
> Regards Lenny


 There has been discussion of an ECS rewards system, but nothing has been put into place yet. Currently the system works as a way to enable customers to use in-store credit towards orders placed online, previously those orders would need to have been placed over the phone. 

The system should be expanded here at some point with a rewards system. Unfortunately I do not have any details on when that will happen, how points will be awarded, etc... Once everything is complete, I will be sure to put together a post that explains the system and how it works.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Many thanks for your prompt reply Ref ECS reward points, will still be placing orders for products from you, as your selection of products is excellent. 

Regards Lenny


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words! I will be sure to get any information posted up regarding the rewards points as soon as it becomes available and the program is up and running. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:grinsanta:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM VW Jack & Tool Kit Assembly - $9.38* _(normally $144.51)_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*OEM 2010 Limited Edition Volkswagen Holiday Ornament - $17.95*

_Limited Availability !!!_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the orders everyone, the sale pricing will end the 1st of the New Year, so don't miss out on some huge savings!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:snowcool:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The sale pricing *ends Monday night (1.1.11)*, don't miss out on a chance to take advantage of some huge savings!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Sale pricing ends tonight, don't miss out on the savings! Any order placed during the sale that is not currently in stock will receive the sale pricing once back in stock, but the order must come in before the sale ends.


----------

